# Elite bows



## Michi (Nov 29, 2008)

60 to 70lbs and a 28 draw.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

looking for the GTO or the GT500?
these Elites are keepers for sure.....
have you try the bowshop in pta????


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

The Bowshop is the agents for Elite in SA. you can contact them at (012) 29977761 or 08287011091.


----------

